# Clockspring لصيانة خطوط الأنابيب



## رمزة الزبير (21 يوليو 2012)

*التعريف:*
هذه الطريقة تم تطويرها بواسطة معهد أبحاث الغاز GAS RESEARCH INSTITUTE(GRI) وهي عبارة عن تركيب جلبة SLEEVE من مادة غير معدنية على هيئة طبقات لمعالجة أو تقوية منطقة الضعف بخطوط الأنابيب الناقلة المتآكلة والمتعرضة لانبعاجات بسيطة وتستخدم للمعالجة المؤقتة والدائمة والشكل أدناه يوضح ذلك:



*خطوات التنفيذ هي:*
1. قياس عمق التآكل وتقييم المشكلة.
2. أخذ قراءات للسمك.
3. تحديد القوة المتبقية من الأنابيب المتآكلة وفق:
*ASME 31 G:manual for determining the remaining strength of corroded pipelines.*
4. تنظيف السطح وإزالة العيوب.
5. إجراء إختبار ملائمة موضع تركيب الجلبة ووضع العلامات.
6. حشو موضع التآكل وموضع العيب بمادة التعبئة.
7. نشر مادة الحشو حول موضع التضرر.
8. إعداد خليط من راتنجات الايبوكسي يستخدم الراتنج بين خط أنابيب والجلبة وبين طبقات الجلبة و وينشر الراتنج على محيط الأنابيب.
9. تلف طبقات الجلبة على محيط الأنابيب على موضع التضرر.
10. وتنتشر الراتنج في الأجزاء بين كل طبقة كما هو التفاف لطبقات الجلبة.
11. وضع حزام حول الجلبة وتشديد حتى يتم ضغط جميع الاجزاء الزائدة وحشو الجلبة.
12. وضع شريط ضخم Strapping tape على الجلبة للسيطرة في الوقت الذي يتصلب فيه. هذا يستغرق حوالي ساعتان.
13. طلاء إبتدائي لخط الأنابيب.
14. لف شرائط الصلب في جميع أنحاء الجلبة CLOCKSPRING قبل الطلاء الوقائي النهائي.
15. يتم تطبيق الطلاء النهائي.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 يوليو 2012)

نرفق ملف أخر.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام
شكرا على الموضوع
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (2 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورون وماجورون


----------



## ابو علي الماجدي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعرفكم بنفسي 
المهندس سلمان من العراق (هندسة نفط ) اعمل في شركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية 
هذه المادة التي كتبتم عنها نحتاجها كثيرا ودخلت على الموقع الخاص بالشركة فلم اجد مستوردين لها في الوطن العربي ..
اطلب منكم بعد شكري وتقديري تزويدي بمعلومات اكثر وهل لكم تجربة شخصية على هذه المادة او متواجدة لديكم 
انتظر ردكم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي بوعلى تم صيانة أحد خطوط الأنابيب بشركتنا بنفس الطريقة إلا أنا شخصيا لم أطلع عليها لأنها في مدينة أخرى ونرفق لكم الصور 

لأي إستفسار يمكنكم التواصل مع الشركة على الأيميل التالي:
[email protected]


----------



## ابوفاطمة سلمان (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس اعمل في شركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية 
قرات عن هذه المادة وراسلت الموقع الالكتروني للشركة فارسلو لي دوكيومنت خاصة بجميع منتجاتهم 
وارسلت اليهم طلب بسعر المادة وبعض خواصها وامكانية استيرادها من بلد قريب .. 
لانني حاليا اكتب بحث عنها واريد اكمل كافة تفاصيلها 
اكون شاكرا لكم ولاهتمامكم لمساعدتي 
المهندس سلمان


----------



## ابوفاطمة سلمان (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بعد شكري وتقديري لكم على اهتمامكم وابداء المساعدة لي 
انا حاليا اعمل دراسة على معالجة تضررات الانابيب بالطرق الباردة وهذه الطريقة جعلتها عنوان ومشروع ساقدمه لشركتي لعله يتم الاستفادة منه في شركتنا او وزارتنا ..
لدي بعض الامور التي احببت ان اعرفها منكم :-
1- ذكرتم سابقا انكم استخدمتم clockspring اين استخدمتموها ؟؟؟ وماهي الظروف التشغيلية التي كان الانبوب يعمل عليها ؟؟؟ ومدى التضرر؟؟ والمنتج المنقول عن طريق الانبوب ؟؟
2- هل كان العمل من قبل كوادركم ؟؟ والمادة مستوردة فقط ؟؟ ام جاء لكم فريق عمل متكامل قام بالصيانة ؟؟؟ وهل لديكم فكرة عن الاسعار ؟؟؟
اكيد اثقلت عليكم ؟؟؟؟؟
اكرر شكري الجزيل لكم 
المهندس سلمان


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 نوفمبر 2012)

التنفيذ يتم عن طريق الشركة المصنعة ويمكن تدريب العاملين على التنفيذ أما التجربة في ليبيا المعلومات متوفرة لدينا سبق لي أدراجها.


----------



## ابوفاطمة سلمان (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكري الجزيل لجهودكم وامنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
واتمنى ان اخدمكم باي شي لتقديمكم المساعدة لي


----------



## الاسطى محمد (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## askndr (20 نوفمبر 2012)

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:مـــــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــورين:56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*High Pressure Gas Transmission Pipeline Repair using Clock Spring*
*Composite Sleeve in Indonesia*​


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (7 ديسمبر 2012)

اني مهندس اعمل في شركة نفط الجنوب وانا شخصيا عملت على ماده مشابها لهذه الماده اما هذه الماده لحد الان لم اعمل عليها للعلم انها عندنا في المخزن لكن الماده الي عملت عليها مشابها لها وتصلح لأنابيب الغاز ايضا واسمها ابلاك دايموند


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 أبريل 2015)

Clock Spring
QUARTERLY - First Quarter 2015​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

